# Got some old honeycomb limestone



## scottiefish (Jun 28, 2006)

and it is black and green. I want to use it but only if I can clean it to look natural again. I tried scrubbing, soaking and no luck. Too big to boil without a ten gallon pot. Anyone have any success pulling this off?


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

I know bleach doesn't really change the color of the rock, but if the reason the rock is black and green is due to moss/dirt you could try soaking over night in bleach. Just rinse and soak in dechlorinated water after and let it dry. You can also use vinegar to get rid of the bleach after soaking, however water with tons of dechlorinator usually does the trick.


----------



## scottiefish (Jun 28, 2006)

its moss or algae or dirt. i will try soaking with bleach solution.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

scottiefish said:


> its moss or algae or dirt. i will try soaking with bleach solution.


yeah you will probably have to scrub to get it completely clean, but bleach will definitely make that job easier. Very important to make sure the bleach is completely gone though, if you can smell it, it's still there.


----------



## scottiefish (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks. Its in a clean trash bin soaking. I'll put on gloves and scrub it a couple times a day for as long as it takes. Thought of the pressure washer, but i dont wanna bust it. I got it free, and a chunk like this is like a hundred dollars or more.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Try a wire brush. I had the same problem with mine. It was stained from being in a lake and it took most of it off with the bleach and the wre brush.


----------



## zinn250 (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with BoostedX...I bought a wire grill brush and scrubbed mine like crazy...got them back to white in no time.

Most of mine were found by a lake in my city, and had dirt/algae all over them. Here's a pic of them in the tank after cleaning:










Don't mind the goldfish in the tank lol I'm still cycling.


----------



## scottiefish (Jun 28, 2006)

I got the rock all clean. Thanks for the tips! :thumb:


----------

